# [Lösung] Opera Passwörter importieren, Video Pop Up unbegrenzt skalieren &amp; weitere Tipps!



## IICARUS (20. Februar 2020)

*[Lösung] Opera Passwörter importieren, Video Pop Up unbegrenzt skalieren & weitere Tipps!*

*1. Passwörter aus csv Datei importieren*

Vor einem neu aufsetzen des Betriebssystem können Lesezeichen und Passwörter gesichert werden.
Dazu wird eine html Datei für die Lesezeichen und eine CSV Datei für die Passwörter erstellt.

Wer aber dann den Opera installiert wird merken das es dazu nicht möglich gibt die Passwörter zu importieren, da diese Funktion nicht mehr existiert. Mit den Lesezeichen gibt es kein Problem, die können einfach ausgewählt und importiert werden.

Früher konnte intern das ganze eingeschaltet werden, aber wer es mit "opera://flags" versucht, der wird feststellen das es dort keine Option mehr existiert die man aktivieren könnte.

Habe selbst das Problem vorgestern gehabt nach dem ich mein System neu aufgesetzt habe und da ich lange nach einer Lösung gesucht habe erstelle ich dieses Thema, damit der nächste die Lösung hierzu nicht so lange suchen muss.

Die Lösung ist sehr simpel und einfach, wenn man sie kennt... 

*LÖSUNG!*
1. Füge in der Verknüpfung zum aufrufen des Opera am ende folgendes ein: --enable-features=PasswordImport
Zum Beispiel: C:\ ... \Programs\Opera\launcher.exe --enable-features=PasswordImport




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2. Einstellungen aufrufen: opera://settings/passwords
Nun müsste neben dem Export auch der Import mit dabei stehen.

Solange dieser Eintrag in der Verknüpfung drin bestehen bleibt, wird der Importer mit dabei stehen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*BITTE keine Diskussionen die sich auf die Speicherung von Passwörter beziehen, denn das obliegt jedem selbst ob Passwörter im Browser mit abgespeichert werden sollen!*

*2. Video Pop Up unbegrenzte Größe (Skalieren)*

Als Monitor habe ich eine Auflösung 3440x1440 Pixel und wenn ich Videos auf Youtube anschaue mag ich das Vollbild nicht so sehr, da ich meist die schwarzen Ränder rechts und links habe. Daher nutze ich oft den Video Pop Up um meine Videos darin zu sehen. Seit dem letztem Update ist aber die Größe beschränkt und es ab eine bestimmte Größe nicht mehr möglich das Video Pop Up größer zu ziehen. Das war aber zuvor Problemlos möglich und ich möchte gerne selbst bestimmen wie groß diesr Pop Up sein soll.

Das ist auch möglich, denn die Einstellung steht nun auf Default und diese bewirkt nur eine bestimmte Größe aufziehen zu können.
Das aktivieren dieser Option bewirkt das selbe wie die Default Einstellung.

*LÖSUNG!*

Eingeben: opera://flags
Suchen nach: Video Pop-out
Umstellen auf: Disabled




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*3. Such-pop-up deaktivieren*

Mich stört dieser Popup wenn ich Texte markiere und habe die Einstellung dazu etwas länger suchen müssen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Daher auch hier die Lösung dazu.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einfach deaktivieren und schon wird nichts mehr angezeigt beim markieren von Texten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EKnight174 (26. Juni 2022)

danke für die anleitung, hat geholfen


----------

